# Longdown Stations and Tunnels May 09



## WishIHadAName (Jun 18, 2009)

Well heres my first ever exlpore which was longdown station and its tunnels! Could only gain accces to one although will make a revisit when better prepared for 2nd one and to get better pics of open one! This was part of the teign valley line betwen heathfield and exeter closted in the 1960s like many others! The site seems to be used by a logging companywho use one tunnel to drive through! Anyway on with the pics 

First glimpse of station 












Inside old gents toilet 






Culver tunnel 














Signal wire supports 






Perride tunnel


----------



## Black Shuck (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done mate. I love old railways and that looks like a typical G.W.R Country Railway station. I like the little tunnel as well.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 18, 2009)

Ooh, nice find, Wish. Old stations are great because lots were sold off as houses back along, and I don't think many derelict ones remain. 
Good stuff.


----------



## marshall10 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well done! Some good shots there....


----------

